
New twist on sofa problem that stumped mathematicians and furniture movers - adamonkey
https://phys.org/news/2017-03-sofa-problem-stumped-mathematicians-furniture.html?utm_content=buffere4dad&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
CarolineW
Some discussion already over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13922567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13922567)
(7 comments)

Interestingly I posted[0] a link to exactly this story[1] from a different
source around 12 weeks ago - it sank without trace. I wonder if this will fare
better ... it's an interesting problem.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13263532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13263532)

[1] [http://blogs.ams.org/visualinsight/2016/12/15/romiks-
ambidex...](http://blogs.ams.org/visualinsight/2016/12/15/romiks-ambidextrous-
sofa/)

